# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  [HELP] hỏi tối ưu hóa phòng thực hành (bài tập)

## gaunhoiboom

mình có đồ án là tối ưu hóa phòng thực hành . nhưng mình chưa biết làm gì để tối ưu phòng thực hành .hiện mình đã cài netop school .nhưng mình nghĩ cài 1 phần mềm thì chưa đủ . tại phòng thực hành mình nhiều virus với khi dùng hay bị đơ máy .bạn nào biết cách tối ưu thì giúp mình . cảm ơn.

----------

